# Week Off from Lifting



## jhawkin1 (Feb 3, 2009)

I am just recovering from a bad cold (started last Sunday).  I have not taken a week off from lifting in quite a long time (I'd say at least 4-5 months).  Would this be a good time to take a full week off regardless if I get better before this coming Sunday?  It's just not like me to take a lot of time off, but at some point I need to give my body a rest right?  I need to get my timing down though, because I know I do need time for my health to recover.

Also, I have dropped my pre and post workout meals, because I have not worked out, but should I also drop calories by 200 or what should be the plan of action with that?

I am currently 160, very lean (9-10% bf) currently cutting.  I am on a high protein/high fat/low carb diet.  

Thanks!


----------



## Roaddkingg (Feb 3, 2009)

Just my suggestion but if it were me and I was taking a week off I would continue to eat 4-6 times a day just like before to give your body all the nutrients it needs to heal and re-coop. Besides that I think you could stand to gain some weight but then I dont know your height. Personally I always try to gain weight because more weight for me means I can lift more and am stronger. As I pack on more pounds of muscle it looks better and I can cut later. Hope this helps.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Feb 3, 2009)

So would the suggestion be up my total calories for a week, protein and fat, and gain a few pounds while sticking with the same lean foods?  Chicken breasts egg whites and yolks almonds protein bars salads and my whey protein complex.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 3, 2009)

This is why you need to have calculated your maintenance.  I would at least eat maintenance.  And if youre not working out why try to gain weight or take in shakes unless necessary?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> This is why you need to have calculated your maintenance.  I would at least eat maintenance.  And if youre not working out why try to gain weight or take in shakes unless necessary?



I have seen so many different ways to calculate and know which foods my body responds well to. Do I have to go a week at a certain amount of calories and track on fit day and see if I lose maintain or gain weight?


----------



## Roaddkingg (Feb 5, 2009)

Merkaba.You look fantastic. I checked out all your pics and you certainly have a physique that any natural bb would envy, thats for sure.I dont think jhawkin1 or myself for that matter have yet reached the point where we can calculate all of our intake. What I try to do is just eat a lot of the right foods. 4-6 meals or replacement meals and lift balls out focus on compond movements and later on when I get to a diffenant level can then start calculating daily intake. One thing I'm having trouble with presently is it's very expensive to eat completly right all the time. It's my belief for jhawkin1 that if you want to get big work your biggest muscles max(legs, squats, dead lifts) and the rest will grow proportunetly.I have recently changed my routine where I work leg day on a separate day and it has been working very well.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Feb 5, 2009)

One more coment. As for taking a week off sometimes it's good to have a break and then when you get back in the gym you have a new drive focus and energy level. I have been taking desicated liver tabs all day every day with every meal and with all the b-vitamins and great source of energy I believe that has been helping also. Also each tablet is another gram of protein.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Feb 5, 2009)

I decided to just take 3 days off instead of the week. I will take that week off when spring break rolls around and I'm heating up in Mexico.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 5, 2009)

Roaddkingg said:


> Merkaba.You look fantastic. I checked out all your pics and you certainly have a physique that any natural bb would envy, thats for sure.I dont think jhawkin1 or myself for that matter have yet reached the point where we can calculate all of our intake. What I try to do is just eat a lot of the right foods. 4-6 meals or replacement meals and lift balls out focus on compond movements and later on when I get to a diffenant level can then start calculating daily intake. One thing I'm having trouble with presently is it's very expensive to eat completly right all the time. It's my belief for jhawkin1 that if you want to get big work your biggest muscles max(legs, squats, dead lifts) and the rest will grow proportunetly.I have recently changed my routine where I work leg day on a separate day and it has been working very well.



Thanks for the compliments!  However, there is no level to be attained when it comes to counting calories. All you have to do is write it down. trust me fitday is worth the time because it will give you a broader picture of what youre putting in your body in regards to carbs and fats, proteins, nutrients, etc., which usually opens up your eyes as to the large amount of crap in average foods and lack of nutrition in average foods.  Its not a matter of belief, if you want to get big, it doesnt matter how many dead lifts or squats you do if youre not putting in extra nutrients what is your body gonna use to get bigger? You at least need an estimate of your intake.  If youre not willing to track what you put in your body for a while, then it shows that youre just flat out lazy, sorry.  We will look in magazines and forums and write down workouts and track workout reps and etc, but we feel like doing the same for food is different?  as the now famous saying goes, You don't lose fat or build muscle in the gym, you do it at home.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Feb 6, 2009)

Merkaba. I can take useful criticisim like that once in a while. In fact it opened my eyes. I do track my routines, body weight, days of lifting and poundages. So your right. I need to take the next step and figure out how much protein etc I consume in a days time. That will be my next goal buddy.     Thanks      P.S Just by thinking I'm eating good may not be enough. Seeing it on paper may open my eyes.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Roaddkingg said:


> Merkaba. I can take useful criticisim like that once in a while. In fact it opened my eyes. I do track my routines, body weight, days of lifting and poundages. So your right. I need to take the next step and figure out how much protein etc I consume in a days time. That will be my next goal buddy.     Thanks      P.S Just by thinking I'm eating good may not be enough. Seeing it on paper may open my eyes.



I just started tracking my stats on fitday.com  I'm sure you both know and use this website all the time, but here is mine if you'd like to take a look....and maybe critique! 

FitDay Free Calorie Counter and Diet Journal: Public Journal


----------



## Roaddkingg (Feb 7, 2009)

merkaba & jhawkin1. I went to that fitday.com and figured mine out also. I'm at 204lbs, 6ft1, decent muscle, low fat although I dont know exacts on fat. A typical day looks like this. 3,637 calories,131.4calories,405.1grams of carbs and 228.8 grams of protein. Seems to me I could up my protein but good god thats a lot of food. And the trouble I have with too many protein shakes is the obvious, it goes through me easy. Any suggestions would be great.        Thanks


----------

